# corsair 450 vx, need prompt reply



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

1)what is the power cord of this PSU look like(india or american)(googling does not help out)
2)will it work with APC 650V UPS
3)Is a Belkin spike buster required for this

i am going to fit this in Asus M4A78-TE mobo

i amgoingto be the proud owner of this tomorrow morning.

thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2011)

the power cord is american type and if the UPS has Indian type power sockets just use your old PSu cord or buy a 3 pin monitor power cord for as low as Rs. 20.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 15, 2011)

congrats, im using the same smps too, very good performance (i too used my old psu cable, in fact, i have a few lying around, want one? )


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 15, 2011)

The pow cord supplied with VX450 is best quality one... 
I suggest using a converter like this... 

*d3f0jbia68uwkd.cloudfront.net/61/20090727/A0365000AH/Australia-AC-Power-Plug-295944-small.jpg


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

i have already purchased a belkin surge protector before hand keeping this in mind. will this servethe purpose?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

i am not able to see the picture i have attached, not even after clicking on it. It's showing a cross but the picture given by megamind is clearly visible.what is the problem?


----------



## asingh (Jun 15, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> i have already purchased a belkin surge protector before hand keeping this in mind. will this servethe purpose?



This will do.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks to all.

@ Asingh. have u been able to see the picture i have attached?


----------



## asingh (Jun 15, 2011)

^^
Yes. The socket surge protector.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes the attachment is clearly visible and it will do the job.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Yes. The socket surge protector.





Skud said:


> Yes the attachment is clearly visible and it will do the job.



but i am not able to see the picture myself. it appears as a small redcross. why is this so? even in other sites also some pictures are appearing as redcross only.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Which browser are you using? Either your ad-blocking extension or your security suite is blocking it.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> Which browser are you using? Either your ad-blocking extension or your security suite is blocking it.



IE8 and KIS2011.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Must be KIS then. Can you post a screenshot of the same?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> Must be KIS then. Can you post a screenshot of the same?



i am in office now, so i will post it later. Btw what to post is not clear to me. Again if Megamind's picture can be seen by me then why my picture is not visible? Also i am able to see many pictures in other threads in TDF. 

*Confirm please.*
Apart from 20+4 pin, Corsair 450 vx is having two cpu power connectors: one 8 pin and another 4pin.

My board is Asus m4a78t-e which has 4pin Atx12v. So the 4pin of CA will go to 4 pin of Asus mobo. is that a correct diagnose?

What is the use of 8pin then?

 i am asking this because this time i will do the job in my own hand and i know you are there to help me. thanks.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Only one 8pin CPU power connector is there which can be split into 2. So if your mobo takes 4pin insert one part, that's it. 

Check the tech specs here:-

*www.corsair.com/power-supplies/non-modular-psus/enthusiast-series-1/vx450w.html


----------



## asingh (Jun 15, 2011)

Correct. The 8 PIN is the EPS 12V connector. It can be split to give the 12V direct to the socket next to the motherboard.

From where you found a 4 PIN connector on that supply.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Probably some old reviews. I was looking at the johnnyguru, techpowerup reviews during 2007 and it was mentioned like that.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> Correct. The 8 PIN is the EPS 12V connector. It can be split to give the 12V direct to the socket next to the motherboard.
> 
> From where you found a 4 PIN connector on that supply.



This picture is displayed in NEWEGG site. it seems that there are two separate cords as the level suggests. you can judge better.

again i am not able to see the pic from my office also. is there any problem in my TDF id itself.


----------



## asingh (Jun 15, 2011)

^^
You office is blocking images.

That image is incorrect for the VX450. It would have the 8 PIN. Yours has 2x EPS12 wires..?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

i am seeing this when i attach picture.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

> You office is blocking images


.

but then why it is not blocking other's picture but only mine. same thing is happening in my home also.



> That image is incorrect for the VX450.



My goodness. Such a reputed  online site providing wrong pictures!! and they are not updating it also



> It would have the 8 PIN. Yours has 2x EPS12 wires..?



cannot understand 2 x EPS12 wires. Are u talking of my current PSU?

In my mobo manual 20+4 pin is named as EATXPWR and the 4pin as ATX12V.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

The older VX450 had those connectors. Check this:-

Corsair VX450W Review - Page 1/5 | techPowerUp

Current ones just have a single 8pin splittable to 2 4pin connector.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

ok my doubts get cleared regarding PSU. and for this i have postponed the buying for 1 day. thanks to all .

But what about the picture issue. pls help out that too.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Check the settings of IE8 and KIS. May be something there.


----------



## asingh (Jun 15, 2011)

Try Opera.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> You office is blocking images.





Skud said:


> Check the settings of IE8 and KIS. May be something there.



There is absolutely no problem in IE8 or KIS 2011setings as i can clearly remember that this prob has started only a few days back.I cannot see the pics which i have posted long before in TDF but that time it was clearly visible with kis 2011 & ie8. Moreover, i can see the picture clearly when i attach it in another forum.(attach pic)

So the prob is with my ID, i suppose.

Requesting moderators to check .

One more point: two days back i posted a thread in BAZAR section and topgear has blocked that thread for an inevitable reason and i have given three days time to correcvt that. has something occured from there?


----------



## asingh (Jun 16, 2011)

Why dont you post on photobucket, and host it here.

You sales thread did not comply with the rules.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 16, 2011)

> Why dont you post on photobucket, and host it here.



how to do that?

but the problem is not solved. doing photobucket is bypassing the actual problem i think.



> You sales thread did not comply with the rules.



this i have underdstood. since i am busy in buying the PSU and sunday is my only holiday i do not think i will be able to post the hdtune report before that.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 16, 2011)

Regarding your doubts about the pins you get, this might help.
Bought the same last year 

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-142.html#post1205089
*
If at all there is a change in the new batch of VX450, I can confirm it coz my friend will be getting his Vx450 tomorrow.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 16, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Regarding your doubts about the pins you get, this might help.
> Bought the same last year
> 
> **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-142.html#post1205089
> ...



great pics. thanks.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 17, 2011)

finally i have bought the PSU.

Unboxed it . The Ac power cord supplied by it perfectly fits in the BELKIN Spike Buster.

Now I have just plugged in the other end of the Ac cord to the PSU and switch it on.
But the fan is not spinning.

Is that a sign of a problematic PSU  or it will start spinning after i put all the associate cables in the mobo and peripherals?


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2011)

It will not start till the ATX-24PIN is not plugged in.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2011)

Once you press start button of your cabinet then only it will start up (fan revvs)


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 17, 2011)

asingh said:


> It will not start till the ATX-24PIN is not plugged in.





Faun said:


> Once you press start button of your cabinet then only it will start up (fan revvs)



Oh relieved.:C_cool: Thanks to both of you. 
But what is the logic behind that . curious to know.


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2011)

There are two pins on the 24ATX connectors which are connected to the BUS, which has the end-point on your chassis on/off. So when you press the chassis on/off, there is a circuit complete via the button-->bus line-->PSU 24ATX, and the PSU fires up. It immediately starts to send power to the PC.

It is a mechanism, to be able to power ON the PSU externally, since it will be inside -- from an easy human user point of action.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 17, 2011)

asingh said:


> There are two pins on the 24ATX connectors which are connected to the BUS, which has the end-point on your chassis on/off. So when you press the chassis on/off, there is a circuit complete via the button-->bus line-->PSU 24ATX, and the PSU fires up. It immediately starts to send power to the PC.
> 
> It is a mechanism, to be able to power ON the PSU externally, since it will be inside -- from an easy human user point of action.



Awesome explanation. thanks. 

One more question in that 24ATX connector i have found that there is a blank area with no pin at all and no wire from the bunch is made connected to it. why is that? Sorry for too many qns  but since i am doing this myself queries are giggling up in mind.


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2011)

Read the below.

ATX Power Supply Pinout and Connectors


----------

